# Shoot 'Em Up - DVD - FSK 18



## Muli (13 Feb. 2008)

​
Shoot 'Em Up ist kürzlich auf DVD erschienen und ich habe ihn nach guten Kritiken in DVD Magazinen mal angeschafft.

Vorweg ist zu nehmen, dass es der Titel des Films Programm ist. Es gibt keine 5 Minuten Leerlauf, ohne dass Clive Owen als Hauptdarsteller ein paar Bösewichte erlegen muss.

Inhalt: Eine schwangere Frau wird von einem bewaffneten Mann verfolgt. Clive Owen rettet Sie und hilft bei der Geburt des Kindes (und auch während dieser gibt es ein eifriges Feuergefecht, was sich gut dazu eignet die Nabelschnur mit einer Pistolenkugel durchzutrennen  )
Die Frau wird erschossen und Clive Owen (im Film Mr. Smith genannt) nimmt das Kind an sich und hat von nun an eine Vielzahl von Killern und bewaffneten Handlangern ohne Namensschild an seinen Fersen!

Fazit: Nicht zu viel Handlung und gut durchgestylte Shoot Outs lassen den Film zu einem 83 minutigen Vollgenuss des Popkorn Kinos mit viel Witz mutieren, der seine Altersfreigabe mit FSK 18 zurecht erhalten hat, da man es spätestens in einer Treppenhausszene nicht mehr schafft die Body Counts zu zählen 
Die Schauspieler Clive Owen, Monica Belucci und Paul Giamatti geben eine mehr als passable Leistung ab und erfüllen Ihre Rolle in gerechter Weise. Das ein frisch geborener Säugling in permanente Feuergefechte involviert wird lässt es einem ein wenig sauer aufstossen, ist aber nun leider Teil der Handlung!

Von mir vier Sterne und eine Empfehlung an alle Fans des "Actionkinos".


----------

